
Updates to Kubernetes 1.3 Performance and Scalability - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/07/kubernetes-updates-to-performance-and-scalability-in-1.3.html
======
TheIronYuppie
We've doubled our performance and scalability in Kubernetes 1.3, and we're not
done yet. If you have any particular questions, please ask!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

